# Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Gecko' Submersed Spathe



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

Sorry for the quality of photo's, I caught this one today when cleaning one of my tanks.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice...save one for me TPM!


----------



## fjord (Sep 22, 2011)

Splendid, ToronotPlantMan. If you happen to have any available in the future, would you mind letting me know. I've been looing for green gecko for a good while. Thanks!


----------

